# dsl anfänger probs



## ohio (21. August 2002)

nun denn, da bin ich wieder 

problemstellung: dsl soll her.

nun soll rp-pppoe das richtige sein. auf debian 3.0 draugespielt sagt mir die installationsanleitung auf rp ./go und das programm startet mit der install. irgendwann sagt er mir pppd sei nicht installiert. ich sauge mir also ppp-2.3.10 und entpacke es. da aber das packet nicht nur pppd enthält und ich leider kein passendes howto fand, frage ich mich nun wie ich pppd draufbekomme? oder kann ich gleich das ganze ppp packet installieren? wenn ja wäre sehr nett kurz die ausführung zu erläutern... 

hoffe damit gehe ich euch noch nicht aufn sack 

gruss, ohio


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Also den rp-pppoe solltest du, meiner Meinung nach, nicht unbedingt nutzen.
Dieses Programm läuft im User-Space und kann somit, bei hoher Last, Prozessorzeit entzogen kriegen, was sich dann unter Umständen auf deine Verbindung auswirken kann.

Es reicht wenn du den pppd (inklusive pppoe-Patch) installierst, dann läuft deine Verbindung auch im Kernel-Space und kann keine Prozessorzeit entzogen kriegen. Ach ja, pppoe sollte natürlich auch im Kernel aktiviert sein.

Nun ja, auf jeden Fall findest du im Bereich HowTo auf http://www.adsl4linux.de Anleitungen zu verschiedenen Distributionen, Kernel-Versionen und Internet-Providern.

Einen Link zum pppd und zum pppoe-Patch für selbigen hab ich grad leider nicht zur Hand.
Aber wenn du den heut Abend noch brauchst kann ich dir 'nen fertig gepatchten pppd mailen.


have fun

reptiler


----------



## ohio (22. August 2002)

guden rep,

also ich hab debian noch mal neu draufgeschmissen und den mitgelieferten pppd und pppoe installiert. mit pon hab ich "wohl" eine verbindung aufgebaut. mit plog konnte ich auch korrekte ips ermitteln, jedoch bekomme ich von hier @work keinen ping zurük, gibts ne möglichkeit wirklich sicher festzustellen ob ne verbidnugn besteht?

gruss ohio


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Wenn du grad auf der Arbeit bist, dann ist es durchaus möglich, daß du nicht rauspingen kannst, weil entweder kein Routing in's Internet gemacht wird oder ICMP (das Protokoll welches vom Ping genutzt wird) nicht erlaubt ist.

Versuch mal eine andere Adresse (z.b. http://www.kde.org) zu pingen um zu testen ob das mit dem Ping überhaupt geht.
Falls auf deinem Linux-Rechner ein Web-Server (z.B. Apache) läuft, dann kannst du ja mal probieren ob du mit 'nem Browser da drauf kommst.

Ansonsten fällt mir grad nix ein.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## ohio (22. August 2002)

also vonner arbeit aus funzt das alles schon mitm pingen.

ich hab auch das gefühl das der linux nicht wirklich "drin" ist. er zeigt mir zwar ne typische ip von meinem provider welche der rechner nun haben soll im inet, aber ich konnte mich gleichzeit auf dem selben modem mit dem ME einloggen und der linux hat gornichts dazu gesagt... wie kann ich denn eindeutig feststellen per command ob ich drin bin und ob auch das mitm ping funzt 

dank schonmal...

gruss, ohio


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

Wenn du an der Linux-Box sitzt und der behauptet 'ne Internet-Verbindung zu haben, dann ping doch einfach mal von der Linux-Box irgendwas im Internet.
Weil wenn die Box pingen kann, dann biste auch drin.

Irgendwelche Standard-Firewalls sind bei Debian nicht dabei, wie diese dämliche Personal-Firewall von SuSE, oder?
Weil sonst könnt's noch sein, daß deine Box keinen Ping entgegennimmt, bzw. nicht darauf antwortet.

have fun

reptiler


----------

